# Replacing 50 year old westinghouse panels with newer panels



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey guys I have a church. a rectory. and a convent the church has one 200 amp panel with a main in it surface mount one upstairs in church looks like it was a westinghouse and converted to a square D an ok job they did and then looks like the 200 amp panel feeds a federal 150 amp main lug in the laundry room of the rectory. Then off that there is a 3 pole 70 amp breaker out of that panel feeding which looks like the rest of the rectory 2 old westinghouse panels in the boiler room left and right where the breakers are so weak there are just dying I ran 2 new circuits by monday they were dead so I ran 2 temporary 20 amp cables to feed these 2 circuits from the closest panel yes you guessed it the federal which has no space. Also in the rectory are one westinghouse panel on the first floor and one on the second floor that needs to be upgraded the 200 amp service seems to be efficient for the old church other then the old weak and dead breakers that they have. My question is can a replace the guts and get new panel covers that would fit the old westinghouse back boxes any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven't got in to the panel guts change out yet. I have seen the Cutler Hammer ad and info at the supply house. Google it and all sorts of info comes up. I've changed a few panels that made me wish I could of just swapped the guts. I'm gonna look more into them.....


----------

